# Making a Platypus Fursuit, in need of help!



## Skully_Shadowpaw (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello all,
I am a newbie fursuit maker, and I have an interesting project.
I am going to try to make a _realistic_ platypus fursuit. I am starting with a partial ((head, hands, maybe feet))since my deadline is Halloween, but my main problem is  I am having a hard time comprehending how to make a realistic platypus bill.. I have made paper clay sculptures before, but nothing that had to move or be worn. I figure if I paper mache for a beak, inevitably the moisture from my breath, movement, and the heat of the suit would prove too much for it and it would rot and fall apart. Thought plasti-dip may fix that, but having it that close to my nose and mouth, wondered if that would have hazardous fumes?

I have been searching high and low for a tutorial on realistic beaks, but haven't really found much of anything. I have looked at other suits, and all of the platypus and ducks I have found are in a toony style, and don't have many WIP shots. 

I REALLY don't want to commission from anyone, just to have some help and guidance to nudge me in the right direction. Note that unfortunately, right now resin casting is not an option. Are there any tutorials or people out there that may be able to help me achieve at least a semi-realistic Platypus head? 

Thank you so much in advance.

~Skully_Shadowpaw


----------



## Zabrina (May 1, 2013)

I'd suggest looking into some hardy clays such as polymere.


----------



## mirepoix (May 1, 2013)

I know a guy with a platypus head!  I thiiiink his is made out of carved foam covered in grey fleece.  (Oh dang, just found some WIP pics here and here)  I'm not a fan of fleece because it pills up, but there is always the option of covering a foam beak with stretch vinyl or spandex.  If I were to make a foam beak, I would reinforce squishy uphostery foam with stiffer EVA foam (like in puzzle floor mats or craft foam) or foamed PVC, but I am talking out of my butt here.

You said resin casting isn't an option, but have you heard of thermoplastics like Wonderflex or Worbla?  I haven't used either myself, but cosplayers swear by them.  There are a ton of tutorials on youtube if you poke around.


----------



## Skully_Shadowpaw (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! I think that polymer clay would be EXTREMELY heavy (I make models, so I know how dense it can get). However I will look into thermoplastics, I heard of people making armor and such out of the stuff, but never got around to seeing how it is done. That is actually a really good idea...I will definitely be looking into that. ^^

((Edit: Thanks for the links, they will help me. The more references the better.  ))


----------

